# Caber dosing



## cokezero (Jun 30, 2012)

What I'm wondering is what is the lowest dosage you can take of caber that will still be effective for gyno. Or is there one? I'm on a test deca cycle now and I don't want to over do the ai's but I also dont want gyno. I am taking aromiasn at 12.5mgs ed right now with my dbol. once the dbol is over I might try 12.5 eod for the rest of my cycle. Any of yall have any suggestions?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

.50 Mon .50 Thursday.  Caps from Mp n such come at .50.  So one on Mon one on Thursday seems to be a good dose. I wouldn't try the 12.5 eod for the spike of e because of the half life.  Progestrone control and ai have nothing to do with each other.  Its not so much progesterone that we watch, which is actually a healthy hormone, but progestins which may act upon its receptors. Progestins, like Tren or Deca, may act on its receptor or lower progesterone in the blood.  which may cause lactating n such. That why we take stuff on 19 nors such as caber and prami.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

If for any reason you start feeling lethargic,joint pain or too tired drop to EOD on the Aromasin, this may be a sign of e2 levels too low. This can be or can`t be happen, just pay attention to your body or get bloodwork done to confirm it.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep, like Pikikki said, blood work can answer almost anything. .5 two times a week for caber (or give b6 a try per Zeek)


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Yep, like Pikikki said, blood work can answer almost anything. .5 two times a week for caber (or give b6 a try per Zeek)



Great catch fisher man, lol B6 can be very helpfull for prolactin sides. Good job rowdy!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 30, 2012)

I know when im on i take caber .5mg E3D,it increases my libido lol,but i can usually keep my estro down with aromasin,and i didnt have any prolactin/progesterone issues,until after i got off cycle,this next time,i wont quit my caber for at least 4 weeks to prevent prolactin rebound......as Pikiki said b-6 will help also,i take 200mg/day while on cycle,but lower my dose to 50-100mg during time off,trt....cause to much b6 could be bad fo ya


----------



## cokezero (Jun 30, 2012)

thanks for the info guys. The last cycle of deca I ran, I developed gyno and I took prami and b6 and if was gone in no time. I will run caber at .5 e3d and keep the aromisan at 12.5 ed. I am getting blood work done in 2 weeks that will put me at week 4 of my cycle. I will post the results so we can see where pinnacle puts me. I did blood work the week before I started so well see where i am at week 4.


----------



## Jada (Jul 1, 2012)

Bull is that always possible for prolactin to happen after  cycle ? Should caber be taken as a protocol after cycle like u said for 4weeks just to make sure?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Bull is that always possible for prolactin to happen after  cycle ? Should caber be taken as a protocol after cycle like u said for 4weeks just to make sure?



well its a possibility,yes....i know several people who have exprienced this,cause you are on deca for a long while then stop,and sometimes some of your hormones will be unsettled and prolactin is bad for this on me,now for anyone else i dont know,but i know that everytime i use deca now,i will continue my caber at least 4-6 weeks after last pin,cause i i stated in another thread,deca can hang around and be stored in bodyfat for sometime
plus after cycle you lessen your A.I. dose,and sometimes your estradiol rises back up,hence releasing the prolactin that was suppressed by the caber and keeping your gyno down

i believe some people could get away without using caber,as long as you take care of your gyno from estrogen conversion,but i will always use caber just in case


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 9, 2012)

So is caber something you can get as a research chem? I had issues with a Test/Tren cycle before - and id love to do tren again but wont touch it unless i've got something to handle the potential sides. Now that i understand about E control it might be a non-issue - but id rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## cokezero (Jul 10, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> So is caber something you can get as a research chem? I had issues with a Test/Tren cycle before - and id love to do tren again but wont touch it unless i've got something to handle the potential sides. Now that i understand about E control it might be a non-issue - but id rather be safe than sorry.



Ya man and you can get it from our sponsor here on the site. manpower.


----------

